# My first build!



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Thought I just make a new thread for my build out of the begginners forum.

Cut some of the egg crate down to size...

As for the wood, I just placed it in there, not the final locations, any input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Champhibians (May 4, 2008)

Looks good keep us updated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice drift wood pilars!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Lookin good so far !

I like the placement on the cyress knees. Itss look sweet if you mount some broms or orchids to them . . .


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I was debating on ordering those but changed my mind. Now I am regretting it. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Started to foam!

























































I'll start to apply some substrate later and more pics hopefully.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, sorry I haven't posted in a while. Its been a little slow. I applied the substrate and then I realised I needed more drift wood so I got some more and put that on last night, I'll cover up the GS later. I got some rocks for my "pond" and its all held in by a few walls of egg crate. Also, I picked up a coco hut.

I still need to figure how I am going to make my waterfall, I don't want it to be loud so I'll probably end up having it drip down the wall and not actually having a stream or anything go into the center, just rocks that form a stream but doesn't hold water.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, I am i need of pots so which ones do you think are the right size?

Amazon.com: Green Plastic Flower Pot - 2 1/4" X 2 1/4 " 24 Pack:&#133;

Amazon.com: Green Plastic Flower Pot - 4w" X 3h" 12 Pack: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That wood looks great.

A couple things:

Make sure the center, and, the centers of the edges, of the eggcrate are supported by PVC or you will have a collapse. 

Wrap the eggcrate, including pond area, in fiberglass window screen to keep stuff out of the false bottom, (including frogs and tads).


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

frogface said:


> That wood looks great.
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> ...


I have some more pvc couplings for support, I have some of that weed wrap stuff that you put in flower beds to let water through but not weeds for the false bottom.


What do you guys think about the pots?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know about the pots. What were you thinking of doing with them?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I was going to put them behind the wood to put my plants in. I guess if I ordered a plant that required a pot it would come with one right? I'm not too familiar on how broms and orchids and vines and such are planted anyway.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Broms and orchids (most of them) should be mounted bare root in the tank. They will get a lot of moisture from the humidity and misting. Broms get their water from holding it in their leaves (I believe. I am new to broms myself but this is what I've read). Orchids (most of them) grow on trees or rocks and like to have air around their roots.

I think most viny type pants do well just being laid across the substrate or tacked onto the background. They will grow and attach as needed. 

With store bought potted plants, please take them out of the pots and rinse all the dirt away from the roots to get rid of the perlite (I've heard this can be harmful to frogs if swallowed). 

I have plants that were potted plants. I rinsed all the dirt away from the roots. Washed the plants. Planted them right into the substrate. They are fine.

If you want to know what people, who actually know what they are talking about, think, stop by the 'Plants' section. Good and very knowledgeable people hanging out there.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Most Broms and Orchids are epiphytic, meaning they cling onto host branches in trees/ trunks in the wild and grow the rest of their lives in that spot. Both love air circulation, where both need to be given sufficient drying between misting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Ok got my drain drilled and siliconed in. I was really nervous at first because I decide to do a test drill on an old piece of glass laying around and it shattered everywhere. Turns out it was tempered but I still was worried. I bit the bullet and it worked out perfectly. 

Well, the drilling part did but the location wasn't as great. It turned out I put it too low and the bulk head couldn't fit over the plastic base of my exo-terra. Nothing a little dremel work can fix! I ended up having to notch the base itself and sand down the edges of the inside part of the bulkhead.





































Silicon was very messy on the inside. I'll do a leak test tomarrow and hopefully be able to put it all together with substrate! Next I'll need to get the glass cut for the top, get a light fixture which will most likely be t5's then get some plants.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

First I leak tested then drained it...










draining










in place










starting to put everything in place










a close up of the "watefall", i just drilled a hole in the background and put it in there.










some more rocks down...










tall shot










side shot










room shot










full tank shot.










I still need to fix a small leak in the drain because its only dry fit right now. Not the bulkhead, the drain attachment. I also will probably run the pump on a timer because it sounds like a running toilet and the pump has some vibrations.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I really like the way it looks!
What's gonna go in it?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Not positive but thinking 2 d.auratus?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I have no experience with them, so I can't say for sure, but I think they'll love it.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

What do you guys think about this for lighting? It says it comes with two bulbs but I'm not sure if they are the right levels of intensity for viv plants. What bulbs would be best that would fit this.

18 T5 Nova 18 inch T5 Aquarium Lighting Fixture T 5 Aquarium Light T 5 Aquarium Lighting 20


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! I like the drain plumbing. Where'd you get it? (good wood too, hehe) 

That light looks fine by me. Just need to get some new bulbs. Hope the wet run goes well!


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

https://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4036

Thats the bulkhead I used and the other piping I got at homedepot, I changed it around a little bit. I'll post a video once I get a working video camera or post some pics another time.

Does anyone have experience with the exo-terra hoods? What exo-terra bulbs are the best for optimal plant growth?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally, I think the exo-terra hoods aren't good enough for the price, mine doesn't light up my vivs as well as a small reflector dome does. I would invest in something different if I were you.

And any Compact Flourescant bulb in the 6500k range will do, just go to your local hardware store and find one. They're much cheaper than the Exo's


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

ryangreenway said:


> Personally, I think the exo-terra hoods aren't good enough for the price, mine doesn't light up my vivs as well as a small reflector dome does. I would invest in something different if I were you.
> 
> And any Compact Flourescant bulb in the 6500k range will do, just go to your local hardware store and find one. They're much cheaper than the Exo's


Will the Flourescant bulbs provide the light the plants need to grow too or are they just so you can see everything in addition to a plant growth bulb.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Fluorescent bulbs will provide light for plants to grow.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

As long as you get ones in that range they will provide plant growth I'm pretty sure


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I'm having a tough time finding fixtures and t5 bulbs that will work together. No one sells 18 inch t5 bulbs in the 6500 k range. I could get a 20 inch fixture that still takes 18 inch t8's but I still can't find those either. I might just get an exo-terra bulb because its easier to find.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

If you use the Exo Terra ones (I fully agree, they are over priced) try using 2. For my 18x18x24 I put 2 18" Exo canopies on it. The plants do much better. I don't think the frogs give a hoot either way.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

You used two dual bulb canopies?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I found a good fixture and bulbs now comes the plants. I have no clue about any plants. Can anyone give me a list of some basics that I can start out with, enough to fill my tank at least a little.

EDIT: I just placed an order for a variety of different things and we will see how it goes.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What plants did you order?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

These are from Joshes Frogs. I'll need more but this will get me going.

1 x Neoregelia "Midget" = $5.99
1 x Neoregelia 'Zoe' = $4.99
1 x Neoregelia "Tiger Cub" = $7.99
1 x Korean Rock Fern = $3.19
1 x Mini-cattleya = $9.99
1 x Pilea 'Creeping Charlie' - 2 cuttings = $1.99

and some moss from blackjungle.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Those sound good, can't wait to see some pics once it's planted!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

steelyphil said:


> and some moss from blackjungle.


Alot of people that get into this hooby start out with moss and eventually end up with leaflitter. Leaf litter is just easier. One thing that I would suggest is with the moss have it in a place that gets indirect light but I don't know what moss you have. Also with the moss have it in a place that is damp but not wet. With my moss I never mist it directly and all of my moss is up against the glass, don't know if that helps the moss or not but every one that is up against the glass is doing great.

There are some mosses that like light but if you got the pillow moss then put in a place that will get low light. All of my pillow moss that is out of the light is doing well but the moss that is in full light to moderate light dies on me. 

good luck and happy frogging

Ryan


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I was planning on having some moss in a few places but covering most of the floor with leaf litter since thats what most people seem to do.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I started out with moss but ended up covering most of it with leaf litter. After a while, it just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I switched to leaf litter too haha


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Just got my plants in! Now I am realising I should have gotten alot more, I need more ground coverage. How long does leaf litter last? When should I get it and when should I get springtails/isopods to seed them with? Also, the light I am using right now is something I found in a junk pile that was working with a flourescant bulb. Don't know the details but was bored of looking at a dark tank while waitng for my t5 fixture to come (tomorrow it says). In my town, once a year there is a week in June where everyone throws out junk into the front of their houses in the street and everyone takes what they want before they haul it away. 

Sorry for some of the blurry pics.

































































At first I had a plastic container top to keep the humidity in but than a found a spare piece of glass in my basement that was wide enough to cover it. Its still to long but it will do until I get a correctly sized piece cut to replace the screen...











Things I have coming...
-Black Contact Paper to hide those beautiful PVC couplings.
-T5 fixture and two 6500k bulbs
-Lighting Timer
-some other stuff I can't remember at the moment.

One last question, in terms of the broms...can they just be hanging around like that with their bottoms in the air? do they just draw moisture from the air when they need it?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

They get the water from what is collected inside the leaves (that puddle your frogs should be laying eggs in). The roots should be in out in the air or they can rot.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, thats what I thought, how do most people attach them to wood and such?
How long does leaf litter last? When should I get it and when should I get springtails/isopods to seed them with?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have oak/almond/maple trees nearby that you are certain have not been treated with pesticides or chemicals of the like (that includes the surrounding areas), go ahead and gather some up, rinse them off, and toss them in the oven at around 250 degrees F for 20-25 minutes. I like to pancake the leaves flat between two cookie trays, so that when they dessicate they stay flat for more ground coverage. 

When I put them into the tank, I like to crumble several up first over the ground substrate for extra microfauna "hangout" room, and then layer lots of leaves on top. This will give you a nice, natural and thick leaf-litter layer for frogs and microfauna. 

Also, don't forget to check out your local Home Depot or Lowe's for plants...you'd be surprised at what you can find locally while skipping pricey shipping costs (not to mention the waiting). At my local home depot, they were selling 7" wide potted broms for $3.99 a piece, and every single one of them had a like-sized pup sprouting off. 

Be sure if you take this approach, however, to change the soil in store bought plants and thoroughly rinse and soak them. There can be some nasty critters hanging out in those growing places, not to mention chemicals. 

I have found in my own personal and recent experience that moss will often have upsetting results, if not given proper growing conditions. It will turn to slime, and provide more of a risk of fungal infection for your frogs (the type I am dealing with right now, to be exact). 

Good luck with your collection...and start getting more room ready. You'll need it...


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'll ask my dad whats been treated with chemicals and what hasn't in our yard. I got my t5 fixture today however I don't want to turn it on yet because it came with a 10,000k bulb and my 6500k bulbs haven't come in yet. Them moss came in too, hopefully it doesn't turn to slime like you said. I put it in a couple higher places, I hope they don't just dry out but I have a feeling they will. I also got a very confusing timer and some disappointing fake fines that I won't be using.

Also, pertaining to the plants at home depot. My local one has a small plant section but I am curious to know which of the plants would do alright in my terrarium and which wouldn't and whats the best soil to replant them in.

Also, since I've been having trouble keeping up my humidity I got one of these humidifiers http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=110544917468&view=all&tid=0

for 28 bucks shipped.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Also, if anyone has a Glo Dual outlet timer and knows how to use it, can someone explain? The instructions are very confusing.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

steelyphil said:


> Thanks, I'll ask my dad whats been treated with chemicals and what hasn't in our yard. I got my t5 fixture today however I don't want to turn it on yet because it came with a 10,000k bulb and my 6500k bulbs haven't come in yet. Them moss came in too, hopefully it doesn't turn to slime like you said. I put it in a couple higher places, I hope they don't just dry out but I have a feeling they will. I also got a very confusing timer and some disappointing fake fines that I won't be using.
> 
> Also, pertaining to the plants at home depot. My local one has a small plant section but I am curious to know which of the plants would do alright in my terrarium and which wouldn't and whats the best soil to replant them in.
> 
> ...





Nice progress!
I don't know about those timers, but the typical GE ones you find at Lowes and Home Depot are inexpensive and work wonderfully. Honestly check Wal-Mart for plants too. That's where I got more than half of mine and they were almost all under 5 besides the hanging baskets. 

Ferns seem to do pretty good, and mostly anything with thicker leaves that have a rubber-like texture. I'd still watch though because some plants aren't good for the frogs. I think these books have a lot of the info you could use with the plants, T.F.H. books titled "Poison Dart Frogs" and "Natural Terrariums". Both appear to be quite useful, but I also got a lot of assistance from different people here on the forum. Periodically I still go back to these just to check on some things though.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, hopefully I'll go today to homedepot, if i do get something, whats the best soil to replant them with?


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

steelyphil said:


> Thanks, hopefully I'll go today to homedepot, if i do get something, whats the best soil to replant them with?


Everyone has different opinions with this, so I basically combined some and so far my plants are basically growing too much.. haha

I basically just use Zilla Lizard Litter which is sphagnum peat/fir bark and Zoo Med Eco-Earth. 
I use fir bark under the coco fiber, and sometimes sphagnum moss on top.

It's tricky to see everything in my tanks due to condensation on the glass, but the plants love it.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

So I got two plants at homedepot...an orchid and another brom with a neat little red flower in the middle. I'm not sure how well the brom will do though because it had no bud our what ever you call it like the others did so I had to plant it. I also included pics of the sides with contact paper on them and my t5 fixture (bulbs comming tommarow)










Orchid top right, brom bottom left










Its a little dark but you can see the black contact paper covering the side of the background and the false bottom.



















the t5 fixture.

I also am getting my glass top cut and it should be ready next week but for now I have a spare piece covering it.


----------



## EricB (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice, I bet they were much cheaper than a nursery or most other places too. I haven't seen a brom like that before.. I'll have to check if the local one has anything like that now. The plant selection sucked pretty bad the last 3 times I went for stuff.

This is one I got from Wal-Mart.. It doesn't have the same type leaves, but the bloom will probably end up like this. (If not, someone please correct me.) Also does it say what type it is? Mine didn't have very good descriptions if any at all.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I looked for what kind it was, it just said bromeliad.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Small update, got a new plant and my humidfier came in. Also, my cross branch kept falling everytime I touched it the slightest so I secured it more with some picture hanger wire and a bolt(not shown). The humidifier doesn't seem to make my guage budge at all ( stuck around 30%). Usually with spraying I can get it up to 40% which is not near the recommended 80%. I am thinking its to location of the sensor? How long do people generally use their humidifiers for?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

YouTube - Dart Frog Vivarium Update


video update, quality may improve as it processes since I just uploaded it like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice...

That brom in the front left-hand side of the tank will rot with it's roots in the ground, however. 

In a tank that humid, it must be suspended from the background.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I've actually had success with broms in the ground if you have very loose soil around them with lots of drainage. I put hydroton surrounding the base of the plant covered by just enough soil to hide the clay balls.


----------

